#  > Islam >  > Hadieth >  Verschillende manieren van huilen

## islamislove

*Ibn al-Qayyim zei dat er verschillende manieren van huilen zijn:

Huilen vanuit rahma en medelijdenHuilen vanuit vrees en eerbiedHuilen vanuit liefde en verlangenHuilen vanuit vreugde en geluk,Vanuit zorgen en ziele smart door pijn en het onvermogen het te dragenVanuit droevigheidVanuit moeheid en zwakteHypokriet huilen; wel tranen in de ogen maar geen gevoelens in het hart.Gespeeld huilen; zoals bijvoorbeeld een vrouw doet die gehuurd wordt om nep te huilen en te weeklagen en die ervoor betaald wordt.Huilen in overeenstemming met anderen; iemand ziet anderen huilen en begint ook te huilen al weet hij niet waarom zij huilen




*

----------


## GUESS

ik wist niet dat er zoveel verschillende gehuil bestonden, maar blijkbaar bestaat dat wel

----------


## islamislove

Ik ook niet maar blijkbaar wel heb ik op een site gevonden 
en ik dacht dat ik dit wel met mijn liever zisters kon delen.

----------


## Kistan_

Djazak Allahoe Gayren!

----------


## GUESS

Ramadan moubarek allemaal xxxx

----------

